
Top 10 Semantic Web Products of 2008 - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2008/12/02/02readwriteweb-top_10_semantic_web_products_2008.html
======
sc
The original:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_10_semantic_web_pro...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/top_10_semantic_web_products_2008.php)

I find it a little easier to stomach its grammatical errors outside the
NYTimes wrapper.

------
sh1mmer
It's a shame Dopplr isn't in that list instead of Trippit. I prefer them in
almost every way to Trippit, and the chaps who work on it are jolly nice.

Trippit have been excellent at Business development though, and I wonder how
much better Dopplr might have done if they were based in The Valley.

~~~
mcargian
Are either of these even semantic products? I didn't realize parsing the body
of an email itinerary and sharing it with your friends was all that was
required to be in this category. This list should be renamed "websites I like
in 2008!"

~~~
wheels
"Semantic" has been one of those buzzwords that people like to brand things
with at the moment, or perhaps last year. The word itself has significantly
branched out in academic terms as to where it's applied and that's been
carried even further in marketing.

To be honest, the only reason that Directed Edge isn't branded as a semantic
tool, which many others have labeled us as, is that I vetoed the suggestion
from our business guys since we're not using any properly semantic techniques.

